# I am so confused - is Maggy pregnant or not?



## Nostalgia Girl (Sep 12, 2021)

First of all its a pleasure to be on this forum i have just joined.
Second of all my Maggy who had one litter a year ago (she is three years old), escaped on the 25th july
Came back a day later.
I was covinced she had mated as there are several cats in the area always staring through our window!

What made me unsure was the fact she would stil be in heat for the first two weeks after her return - i thought pregnant cats can not get in heat

For the last month she has shown no signs of heat. Her stomache is slightly podgy but not at the sides (which is where she was chubby when she had her litter a year ago)

Also her nipples are slightly protuding and stiff, but they arent swolen or red like i have looked at on cat websites.

Also this should be at the moment bang on the pregnancy time as we are now the 12th september, week 7

Theres no signs of morning sickness, or anything to show she is excpecting.

All ive noticed are her stomache is slightly podgier than normal, her nipples are a bit firm, and when she tries to jump onto a ledge she seems to wobble a bit (or not be as confident) - like maybe she doesnt feel as light


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I recommend taking your cat to a vet to get checked out.
And then get her spayed as soon as you can. If she is not pregnant and not ill, do it now. If she is pregnant, get her spayed after the littler is weaned.


----------



## Nostalgia Girl (Sep 12, 2021)

with all due respect that wasnt much of an answer
of course i know cats need spaying and unspayed cats, litters contribute a big issue with rescue centers etc
but right now my issue is i dont know if she is pregnant or not

ultrasound scan is about 150 pounds also!


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Nostalgia Girl,
What Mosi said may not be the answer you wanted to hear.. 
However it really is the only way to know 100 percent either way. 
As you are already aware from having a previous litter vet care can be and is expensive.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nostalgia Girl said:


> with all due respect that wasnt much of an answer


I think what you _meant _to say is, while it doesn't answer my question, thank you for responding.

Maybe if you post a "before" (not pregnant) picture and one of how she looks now, someone here could venture a guess, but it would just be that - a guess. You've lived with her while she was actually pregnant before, so you would be the best person, besides a vet, to answer this question.

And while you say you know all about cats needing to get spayed, here it is a year after her first litter and she hasn't been spayed.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Nostalgia Girl said:


> with all due respect that wasnt much of an answer
> of course i know cats need spaying and unspayed cats, litters contribute a big issue with rescue centers etc
> but right now my issue is i dont know if she is pregnant or not
> 
> ultrasound scan is about 150 pounds also!


It was an answer...I told you to take your cat to the vet. And that is your answer. 

We cannot diagnose over the internet. Your vet shouldn't need to do an ultrasound in order to determine whether your cat is pregnant or not, they can tell just by examining the cat.

And if you know that having an unspayed cat and having litters contributes to overpopulation of unwanted cats, then I cannot help but wonder why you didn't get your cat spayed already.


----------

